# Used Camera And Extras Supplier Recommended



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Just thought I would spread the love for a company called MPB.

I have a Nikon D40, most of which I don't understand how to use. The autofocus stopped working and on a friends advice who is heavily into photography he told me now to try and repair, but to buy another lens and recommended MPB.

Knowing he has expensive taste (Â£6k on the last lens he bought!) I took his advice with a pinch of salt, but they had the right lens for Â£44. I spent an extra tenner to get the VR version. Delivery was a fiver and next day, so my camera is working perfectly again and even has a slight upgrade, all at less than eBay prices

I haven't put a link on here, but google is your friend. I have no other relationship with MPB except being a happy customer, being referred from another happy customer


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

The Nikon d40 is incapable of autofocus as it doesn't have a focus motor inside it, the focus is done in the lens. So, If it stopped working, it was a fault in the lens you were using, not the camera. Hence why a new lens fixed it.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

That's why we keep a D50; it can be used with all of our old Nikon lenses..

There are some real bargains to be had if you're willing to focus them yourself!


----------

